# Oaked Dandelion Wine



## aryoung1980 (May 11, 2014)

I decided to try my hand at a dandelion wine since everybody loves my grandmothers. Unfortunately I could not procure her recipe before I started. After browsing the 30 different recipes on Jack Keller's site and using what I had on hand, this is what I came up with:

200 g dandelion petals (some green made it in but no stems. I picked the heads and used scissors to cut off the back)
20 g clementine peel
12 oz frozen orange juice concentrate
12 oz frozen white grape concentrate
2 large lemons juiced
5.75 lbs cane sugar
1 lb corn sugar (I ran out of cane sugar and needed the gravity points)
30 g toasted oak powder
Water to a 1.090 original gravity

Steep the dandelion petals and clementine peels in 2 liters of boiling water for one hour. Add all ingredients to the primary fermenter. I hit the 4 gallon mark with a 1.090 OG.

I pitched one packet of Super B yeast (because that is what I had).

I'm extremely curious how the oak powder in primary is going to play out. I will be bulk aging this for 6-12 months after fermentation is complete. I also plan on back-sweetening this to 1.010.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 11, 2014)

This sounds more like a recipe for a gallon batch instead of 4, go out and pick some more dandelions, you dont have nearly enough I dont think, there isnt going to be much flavor from the flowers with so little. WVMJ


----------



## aryoung1980 (May 11, 2014)

I appreciate your advice but I will be riding this one out. 

From all of my reading, a dandelion wine can be anywhere from a 1/2 pint to 2 gallons of dandelion per gallon of wine. I had 2.5 quarts of petals only. I agree that it is on the low side but it's still more than others.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

